# Hello from Kansas



## Yvette

I recently adopted a 8 week old Vizsla/Wein mix. She is a total delight. Both her parents were purebred and she was a big accident. I then became enamored with the Vizsla breed. She strongly resembles a Vizsla except for her chocolate color.


----------



## JillandDan

Welcome to the site. Congrats on your new puppy. You will definitely have alot of people asking what she is then since most don't know what a Vizsla is to begin with.


----------



## Yvette

Thank you JillandDan for the welcome. I am sure there will be lots of those questions. She is an amazing pup. Very smart!


----------



## Big Rick

JillandDan said:


> since most don't know what a Vizsla is to begin with.


True. When I took our Vs to the dog park on Sunday the only person there who knew what they were was a Weimaraner owner. He also knew that they came from Hungary.

She may grow to be larger than the average V since Weims are a bit larger. (females can be up to 25 inches at the withers). Enjoy!


----------



## Tulip

Hi Yvette, welcome

Can you attach a photo so we can have a good look at pup! the icon is too small to see her properly, what colour are her eyes?


----------



## Yvette

I sure can and her eyes are a greenish blue. 








She was 8 weeks old in this picture. I have had her for almost two weeks. She is very demanding like a newborn but is doing well with potty training. No accidents since her first day.


----------



## Kobi

You're doing an excellent job if she's had no accidents. She is cute too! I'm not sure that I'm seeing a lot of Vizsla in her looks, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Yvette

She does have a good mix of both the breeds in looks but in actions...she seems to be favorable for the Vizla. ( What I have read about anyway) Here is a better pic of her.









She was in a biting mood with this pic and I actually got her to sit still for two seconds...lol. She was even biting her lips...


----------



## Tulip

still all lovely and wrinkly and you can see the ginger sheen! I like her eyes, beautiful. Have fun and get as may photos/video as you can, the puppy phase whizzes by!


----------



## labar349

She is sooooo cute! Enjoy her - they seem to grow so fast but it only gets better as they do


----------



## Ro-Ro

Totally adorable!


----------



## Yvette

Thanks guys. I am crazy about her. She is actually a very good puppy. I did a little studying today about her color with color genes. I thought this was kind of interesting. I had a response from an expert in color genetics from another forum I belong to. Here is his response regarding her color...


I am a color gene nerd and so I am excited to see the color that she turned out. Grey weims are a dilute version of chocolate (blue being a dilute of black) and so her color genes come from the weim but the level of dilution comes from the viszla. You'll probably get comments that grey dogs and red dogs can't make chocolate dogs but it's totally possible and there she is. It'll be very interesting to see what she looks like fully grown!


----------



## cathyl

What a sweet face. Congrats with your new puppy.


----------



## Fox_Trot

what a cute pup!


----------

